# Need help restoring 2 old compound bows



## disco stu (Nov 16, 2012)

Could you take some photo's of the whole bows. Might give a better idea. Can you name/describe what parts you are missing? Some are generic, some are bow specific


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

disco stu said:


> Could you take some photo's of the whole bows. Might give a better idea. Can you name/describe what parts you are missing? Some are generic, some are bow specific


Yes, what disco said.... most are specific to the bow, and yes I think this is the correct forum. There is a franken bow forum but you'll likely get more help here.

I'm guessing but based on the photos that you are missing the stabilizer and sights for the bows. Those are generally universal even for bows that are that old. There is also a missing or broken cable guard on the browning. I think you can buy a replacement "Cobra" cable guard from Lancaster archery.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

When you get done they will still be worth $25, I would not put any money/work in them, hang them on the wall and enjoy what is now termed the "vintage" look that they provide to the man cave!


----------



## am44mag (Jul 5, 2017)

disco stu said:


> Could you take some photo's of the whole bows. Might give a better idea. Can you name/describe what parts you are missing? Some are generic, some are bow specific


I can get some pictures tomorrow. I looked up what all they are supposed to have. Here's what they are missing.

*Browning *
Bow sight
Cable guard
Arrow rest
Peep sight
Stabilizer

*PSE*
Bow sight
Cable guard
Stabilizer

The string on the Browning is kind of ratty, and the string on the PSE looks well used, but not that bad. 



b0w_bender said:


> Yes, what disco said.... most are specific to the bow, and yes I think this is the correct forum. There is a franken bow forum but you'll likely get more help here.
> 
> I'm guessing but based on the photos that you are missing the stabilizer and sights for the bows. Those are generally universal even for bows that are that old. There is also a missing or broken cable guard on the browning. I think you can buy a replacement "Cobra" cable guard from Lancaster archery.


Thanks for the tip. I'll look into some and see what I like. 



pottergreg said:


> When you get done they will still be worth $25, I would not put any money/work in them, hang them on the wall and enjoy what is now termed the "vintage" look that they provide to the man cave!


Maybe, but this is just one of those things I want to do if I can get it done for a reasonable price. If putting $100 into one of these old bows gets me back into the sport, and gets me hunting this fall, then I'm happy. Then they'll be useful wall hangers.


----------



## disco stu (Nov 16, 2012)

Can't use those bows for hunting-doesn't have real tree camo so they won't work!!

Most of that is generic for all bows, so no real stress. I don't know the threads on the older bows, but I think any cable guard should fit like others mentioned.

I think you should find someone with a lot of that gear hanging around that isn't overly special, but would work just fine to get at least one of those bows shooting. I've got an old sight and stabiliser that I would happily pass along, but being on the other side of a very large ocean makes that not worth it

I'm just a bit iffy about the strings. If they are as old as the bows then they really need to be changed despite how good it looks.


----------



## am44mag (Jul 5, 2017)

disco stu said:


> Can't use those bows for hunting-doesn't have real tree camo so they won't work!!
> 
> Most of that is generic for all bows, so no real stress. I don't know the threads on the older bows, but I think any cable guard should fit like others mentioned.
> 
> ...


Lol, I don't think the deer around here will mind. 

Will a new arrow rest work? I looked, and I see can find the ring style rests, but not the old wire ones these old bows originally had. I will probably replace the strings just to be safe.

Thanks for the offer, but yeah, international shipping is brutal. I sent a small box of wood to a fella in Brazil a while back and you'd think that I mailed him a block of lead... 

Here's those pics. Thanks for all the help! 



















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco stu (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow-reminds me of my first compound when I was a kid!! I got out of it for a long time, but must have been similar vintage. Looking at those strings I'm not sure if the whole thing is supposed to be replaced. Someone with more experience with the old bows will hopefully step in

Any rest should be fine if it has the threaded hole in the riser to bolt it on


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

if this is just a fun project go for it, even the stablizer rod and cable slides will be hard to find, and may cost more than bows are worth, you have or should have plastic coated cables, that also are hard to replace, clean them up and hang them on your wall, i use to have 2 original allen compounds, they were the first compounds, gave them away not even them are collectable. but bottom line have fun


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

Check with your local archery shop first. I know the one I deal with keeps all kind of stuff on the shelves of his tables. You wouldn't believe what people bring in to be fixed for hunting season. I've seen Bear Whitetail 2's in there to who knows what they are! LOL He has old pins, (Meprolite ) painted pins,old rests,stabs sights. When people buy new stuff and he puts it on, he just throws the old in a box. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

That PSE is a 25" draw and max 40# draw weight according to the limb sticker you posted. The DL can go up or down about an inch by moving the string into the other slots in the wheels/cams. If you are a 29-30" DL that bow will most likely be too short for you to shoot properly as you are going to max it out around 26". What are the specs on the browning limb sticker?


----------



## am44mag (Jul 5, 2017)

edthearcher said:


> if this is just a fun project go for it, even the stablizer rod and cable slides will be hard to find, and may cost more than bows are worth, you have or should have plastic coated cables, that also are hard to replace, clean them up and hang them on your wall, i use to have 2 original allen compounds, they were the first compounds, gave them away not even them are collectable. but bottom line have fun


I'm not too concerned with original parts. I just want them to work. Hopefully it will be a fun project though. 



Uzurmnd247 said:


> Check with your local archery shop first. I know the one I deal with keeps all kind of stuff on the shelves of his tables. You wouldn't believe what people bring in to be fixed for hunting season. I've seen Bear Whitetail 2's in there to who knows what they are! LOL He has old pins, (Meprolite ) painted pins,old rests,stabs sights. When people buy new stuff and he puts it on, he just throws the old in a box. I hope this is helpful.


We don't have one around here, but next time I'm out of town I'll look around for one. 



beaverman said:


> That PSE is a 25" draw and max 40# draw weight according to the limb sticker you posted. The DL can go up or down about an inch by moving the string into the other slots in the wheels/cams. If you are a 29-30" DL that bow will most likely be too short for you to shoot properly as you are going to max it out around 26". What are the specs on the browning limb sticker?


The PSE is going to someone else. I don't remember the exact numbers, but the Browning will go up to at least 30", and can go up to 70lbs.


----------



## EyeIrritant (Jan 12, 2016)

One thing you COULD do to the PSE is buy a set of Sage limbs (at least 40 lbs for hunting) and convert it to a recurve. The limbs bolt right on and then you just need a string and you're good to go!


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

If I recall correctly, those bows are close to 30 years old. Replacement strings and cable guards are the easy part. I'd suggest inspecting those steel cables very carefully. They are obviously under a lot of tension so any fraying, suspected slippage of the teardrops, etc. should discourage you from use. If it was my project, I would err on the side of caution and replace them, that is, if a supplier can still be found.

I have a cable guard rod (no slide) that came off a PSE exactly like your bow. It's yours for the cost of mailing. If you are interested, PM me your email or phone# and I'll send you a couple photos of the rod. You can find a generic slide part on ebay for about $7-8.

Not to discourage you, but I'm thinking that this may have been one of those situations where your $25 would have been better spent on some tasty malt beverages. :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If you want to fix these bow contact me with how far you want to go, I do have cables & tools & 40 years of knowledge
working on them. I already sent you a PM.


----------

